
Know Your Audience or Why I Never “Showed HN” EasyUnsubscriber.com - matt1
http://foundersblock.com/uncategorized/know-your-audience-or-why-ive-never-showed-hn-easyunsubscriber-com/
======
donofrip
I couldn't agree with you more. When you are a member of the HN community,
there are likely many things you take for common knowledge. I think it is
useful to take a step back sometimes and just remember how technologically
simpleminded a lot of people are. This often opens your eyes to opportunities
for new products and services that wouldn't make sense to a programmer. Other
times it is just the opposite, however, and the HN community will be able to
provide you with the best feedback for certain types of products.

The key takeaway here is know your user.

